# Satisfied Customer - Recommended Machine (but watch for missing components)



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Good review , thank you.
I just got a 17" band saw from Grizzly, I had to handle the 430 pounds beat by myself!


----------



## Jason300b (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks for posting. I have a Grizzly DC that I have really liked. I'm considering this jointer as well.


----------

